# Christmas tree puzzle from ZCube



## Megard Thierry (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello ,
You can see new puzzle here from Cube , nice !! Like a tree


----------



## saxnbass (Dec 15, 2017)

*Came for a review; left sad*


----------



## Megard Thierry (Dec 15, 2017)

What do you mean ? it's my review


----------



## saxnbass (Dec 15, 2017)

You didn't say anything about it; it's just a video that shows you unboxing and playing with it, with music playing in the background.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

A nice Christmas tree made this year yo!


----------

